# @Zotos: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag



## IBN-Service (22 November 2007)

Hallo Marcus, kleine Stuppsnase!

Beste Wünsche zum 31, jetzt fängt der Ernst des Lebens an! 

Was macht denn die kleine Hartmännin, hat sie schon Zähne?
Bis wann geht denn noch der Vaterschaftsurlaub?

P.S: hör mal bitte auf deine Frau und nehm ein paar kilochen ab, gelle?
Kicher, nichts für ungut....


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2007)

hallo,
auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch, da fällt mir das eine lied der eav ein:





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
es gibt keinen der dich liebt
wir verzeihn dir zum Geburtstag
das es dich noch immer gibt

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
du hast keinen Freund
stellvertretend sage ich dir
was jeder wirklich meint

Alles Schlechte zum Geburtstag
ein Tief dem Jubilar
wir wünschen dir du alter Pfurzkack
das es dein letzter war



das liedgut muß nicht mit meiner meinung übereinstimmen.


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

jepp - alles gute dickerchen*


*an dieser stelle ein hoch auf den datenschutz, ich weiß wie groß deine polos sind...


----------



## argv_user (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gecht (22 November 2007)

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 November 2007)

...
natürlich auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag ... 

31 ... man, so jung möchte ich auch noch mal wieder sein ...


----------



## HDD (22 November 2007)

Na ich würde nicht sagen das er zu dick ist eher zu klein!

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!!!

he der ibn kennt dich aber gut!

HDD
Und der Lori hat mal wieder seinen Kellerhumor hervorgeholt.


----------



## plc_tippser (22 November 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir,

auch wenn du schon körperlich abdanken sollst, hier bleibst du hoffentlich noch ein bissl.

Gruß pt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön und lass es richtig krachen. Auf das Fest anstoßen können wir ja dann nächste Woche ;-).


----------



## gingele (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir dem Fönig alles gute zum Älterwerden.


----------



## edison (22 November 2007)

Alt macht nicht die Zahl der Jahre,
alt machen nicht die grauen Haare,
alt ist, wer den Mut verliert
und sich für nichts mehr interessiert.
Drum nimm alles mit Freud´und Schwung,
dann bleibst Du auch im Herzen jung.
Zufriedenheit und Glück auf Erden,
sind das Rezept, uralt zu werden.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2007)

Auch aus dem Lipperland einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und bleib so wie du bist..... auch wenn das einige hier nicht wollen


----------



## MatMer (22 November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und lass dich nicht ärgern 

UG wird zurückkehren und alle dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen


----------



## jabba (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche
 :s18: :sm20:  :s18:


----------



## crash (22 November 2007)

Hallo Zotos!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!






Die spielen jetzt nur für Dich!


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

Moin,
auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
:sm20:


----------



## OHGN (22 November 2007)

Die allerbesten Geburtstagswünsche aus der Uckermark....:sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2007)

_Nicht der Mensch hat am meisten gelebt, welcher die höchsten Jahre 
zählt, sondern der, welcher sein Leben am meisten empfunden hat.
(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)_

In diesem Sinne, auch nur die besten Wünsche von mir.


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2007)

Nadenn alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Mensch 31...
... Da ist das Leben doch praktisch vorbei. 

mfG René


----------



## zotos (22 November 2007)

Vielen Dank für Die Glückwünsche!

Es ist jetzt nicht so das mir die Worte fehlen... ich kämpfe gerade gegen den inneren Drang an jeden Glückwunsch einzeln zu Kommentieren.

Nur so viel, ich fühle mich durch die persönlichen Worte geehrt.

Bei manchen Gratulierenden wollte ich den Danke Button öfters drücken.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 November 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Fönig!!!*

Auch von mir alles Gute, hast ja noch viele Jahre vor Dir!


----------



## afk (22 November 2007)

Ist ja schon alles gesagt, also schließe ich mich einfach an ...






Gruß Axel


----------



## mst (22 November 2007)

Ich wünsch dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag - Feier nicht zuviel.:sm24:


----------



## ASEGS (22 November 2007)

Kann mich den Glückwünschen nur anschließen...

auch von mir alles Gute! 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## MW (22 November 2007)

Ich schliess mich dem an !!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum GEBURTSTAG ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 


MFG
Micha


----------



## das_Chaos (22 November 2007)

hey von mir auch alles gute feier noch schön aber nicht zu wild... ^^


----------



## Kai (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Zefix (22 November 2007)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Burzeltag 

Und denk dran, nie mehr :sm19:  wie mit Gewalt rein geht


----------



## kiestumpe (22 November 2007)

*Zotos, Zotos, Zotos !!! ;-)*

Zum Geburtstag,
oh wie schön-is
tun wir gratulieren,
oh - dem Fönig
so heisst du

Zu und ab,
oder ab und zu
tust du kabbeln
oh - ja 
sonst wärs hier doch langweilich

Zeig dich weiter,
oft und heiter,
trag nix nach
ond mit Spass-
sag ich- ein Prost auf dich, gut gmacht.



P.S. Falls von der Torte nach was übrig ist, bring sie zu Messe einfach mit !


----------



## Znarf (22 November 2007)

Alles gute auch von mir!!!

gruß

Andreas


:sm20:


----------



## Stromer (22 November 2007)

Na dann will ich meinem Pfälzer Landsmann auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen!


----------



## Hermann (22 November 2007)

auch von mir ausem westerwald alles gute =)

*prooooooooost  *


----------



## Giraffofant (22 November 2007)

Hallo,
auch von mir auch alles Gute
und nochmals danke für den letzten Einsatz.
mach weiter so


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 November 2007)

Hallo!

Warum sehe ich diesen Beitrag eigentlich jetzt erst???

Auch von mir alles gute zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 November 2007)

Hallo zotos,

natürlich auch von mir
:s1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj6cbM-h8xg


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## argv_user (22 November 2007)

Hab mir's schon gedacht: irgendwann hast Du keine Zeit
mehr, um Dich bei jedem Gratulanten einzeln zu bedanken
Wäre auch schlecht wenn es nicht so wäre.

Ich mach jetzt mal ein Urpils auf. Auf Dein Wohl !


----------



## gravieren (22 November 2007)

Hi Zotos

Alles gute auch von mir.

Wo ich eingenlich das Bier.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2007)

Wenn man das alles so liest, könnte man echt meinen Du wärst beliebt


----------



## argv_user (22 November 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi Zotos
> 
> Alles gute auch von mir.
> 
> Wo ich eingenlich das Bier.



Ja, das kommt sicher gleich!
Baldrian, Baldrian soll auch sehr gesund sein...


----------



## MSB (22 November 2007)

Auch von mir einen schönen Burzeltag,
hast du morgen wenigstens Urlaub?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## repök (23 November 2007)

*Alles Gute*

Alles Gute nachträglich-- irgendwie habe ich das Hochereigniss im Fönigland verpennt


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 November 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir nachträglich dem jugendlichen Fönig .
Dieser Thread überholt ja fast den technischen Elektriker Thread ..
oder war das ein elektrischer Techniker Thread ????.....


----------



## nade (24 November 2007)

Jo auch von mir mit einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




richtung Süden, ein Habby Burzeltach nächträglich.
Ach ja an die, die hier meinen abholen, nehhnehhh das ist de Föhnigs last, das er im Saarland sein Visum auf Lebzeit herhalten hat. Denn Hauptsach gudd gess..
argv_user nur gut das es hier "heilig Karl" gibt.


----------



## zotos (24 November 2007)

Vielen dank!

Für die große Anzahl an Glückwünschen.

PS: Die Pfälzer und Saarländische Küche ist gut... aber leider nicht für die Figur ;o)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2007)

Das PS erklärt ja dann einiges: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=107585&postcount=3


----------



## dtsclipper (25 November 2007)

Was muss ich da lesen...
So jung ist eine Hoheit geworden...

Awwa trotzdem alles Guhde zu doim Gebordsdah, aldes Haus... nohdrähglisch!

Mein Wunsch für Dich ist:
Mögest Du NIEMALS so alt werden wie ich mich fühle!

Zum Thema Figur:

Ein guter Hahn wird selten fett!

Schlaft gut ihr da draußen - was auch immer ihr sein mögt! dtsclipper


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

Alles gute zum Gebutstag Zotos.

Auch kuchen und Bier will


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

Wen auch völlig verspätet so will ich es mir dennoch nicht nehmen dir zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren!


----------

